# My small 'white lion'



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Autumn really take the words I gave her 'I may be SMALL but I'm the BOSS!" and put it into her mind. 

She has now learn to ROARRR and act like she's the BIG BOSS at home! 

First, she tried to let me know that she's the 'Queen' by giving out her 1st roar but I ignored her silly move then she threw out her tongue letting me know that she's in charge and made another big roar to ensure me and she's the Queen aka big boss at home.

When I finally 'surrender' to her, there she goes, lay side way with such a happy smiley face :angry:


*Just for a LOL :blush:*


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll try to edit some words out but it seems that admin has limit time to edit so I posted here the 'caption' of the photos 

Autumn:

First I'll do a soft roar to let them know that I'm in charge now!
Second, Since I'm now stand at the higher 'rank' its okay to make this expression to those of lower ranks
Third, If anyone oppose me being the boss, all I need to do is gave them another big roar!
and of course, at the end of the day I need to show them my prettiest pose to ensure them the tittle I held now really suit me!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Adorable!!
Love the pictures!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:chili::chili: love the pictures tooo cuteee :wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What angels!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

thankyou ..adorable photos .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWWH CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE :wub: :wub:


----------



## Baleigh42 (Jul 20, 2011)

So adorable!! Love the pics!!


----------



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

RRROOOooaarrrrRRRRR! lol


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

cyndrae said:


> Adorable!!
> Love the pictures!


Thanks! :blush:




romeo&juliet said:


> :chili::chili: love the pictures tooo cuteee :wub:


Your Romeo & Juliet looks so happy on the photo ^^




almitra said:


> What angels!





jodublin said:


> thankyou ..adorable photos .





Baleigh42 said:


> So adorable!! Love the pics!!


Thank you~~~



Katkoota said:


> AWWWWH CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE :wub: :wub:


Gonna bring her for a new cut soon... together with Jasmine. Hopefully they both gonna looks great after the cut :thumbsup:



thelordsbeauty said:


> RRROOOooaarrrrRRRRR! lol


Autumn says to ROARRRRRRRR back :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Very cute little lion there!!

Just wondering how do you manage her hair (it's so nicely groomed) with the humidity? Do you have any issues with that? (I'm in Singapore- so similar weather to KL- so just curious)


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

iheartbisou said:


> Very cute little lion there!!
> 
> Just wondering how do you manage her hair (it's so nicely groomed) with the humidity? Do you have any issues with that? (I'm in Singapore- so similar weather to KL- so just curious)


Hi  nice to know someone who stay so near with me xD
Autumn used to have long coat but just a few months back when I board her for cny holiday, she caught some rashes and skin problem thus I need to shave her down :huh: Now her coat is growing and so far I have yet to have any problem with grooming her except that, her coat is not silky type but more to cotton type which is easily get matted if I don't groom her everyday. The only problem I had now is her tear stain. She couldn't stand the heat and she likes to whine, thus the stain cant be completely gone :innocent: 

What I did normally is open air-cond when I'm at home and if I need to leave the house, I'll open fan and gave them ice packs to lay down since both couldn't stand the heat...

How bout you there? how did you manage your girl? She looks cuteee :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It's good that you know now who the boss it, lol!! I don't remember the exact moment that Bonnie proclaimed moral superiority over me, but she reminds me of it every day.

Very cute pictures of Autumn, Queen of Kuala Lumpur!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

muchan said:


> Hi  nice to know someone who stay so near with me xD
> Autumn used to have long coat but just a few months back when I board her for cny holiday, she caught some rashes and skin problem thus I need to shave her down :huh: Now her coat is growing and so far I have yet to have any problem with grooming her except that, her coat is not silky type but more to cotton type which is easily get matted if I don't groom her everyday. The only problem I had now is her tear stain. She couldn't stand the heat and she likes to whine, thus the stain cant be completely gone :innocent:
> 
> What I did normally is open air-cond when I'm at home and if I need to leave the house, I'll open fan and gave them ice packs to lay down since both couldn't stand the heat...
> ...


Bisou doesn't have long hair anymore either and honestly I think she's much happier for it- and so am I! Also I think the weather here made her hair more 'cottony' when before it wasn't like that at all..so it's easier with a shorter 'do.

I do keep the A/C on for her most days even when I'm not home- but only 1 unit...not all of them and then I close off the rooms where the afternoon sun comes into the house so it doesn't get too hot- most of our place gets the morning sun so that's not so bad. The ice packs are a good idea.

I should go to JB and buy a good fan- that's also a good idea! The SG fans have really crazy prices! lol.


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

:wub: Awww adorable


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> It's good that you know now who the boss it, lol!! I don't remember the exact moment that Bonnie proclaimed moral superiority over me, but she reminds me of it every day.
> 
> Very cute pictures of Autumn, Queen of Kuala Lumpur!



Haha Thou I always thought I'm the boss at home but it seems like Autumn has declare that she's the superior not me! :mellow:




iheartbisou said:


> Bisou doesn't have long hair anymore either and honestly I think she's much happier for it- and so am I! Also I think the weather here made her hair more 'cottony' when before it wasn't like that at all..so it's easier with a shorter 'do.
> 
> I do keep the A/C on for her most days even when I'm not home- but only 1 unit...not all of them and then I close off the rooms where the afternoon sun comes into the house so it doesn't get too hot- most of our place gets the morning sun so that's not so bad. The ice packs are a good idea.
> 
> I should go to JB and buy a good fan- that's also a good idea! The SG fans have really crazy prices! lol.


LOL yeah... I'm sure JB's fan price is much much much more cheaper than SG :HistericalSmiley: Both of my girls are now 'crazy of cool air', if they came out from my room and run for awhile downstairs they will looks like they had run for the whole park and will came back into the room looks half dead of tired and hot hahaha




SLP21 said:


> :wub: Awww adorable


Thanks :blush:


----------

